# Diet for injured/bruised/wounded?



## cyberian (May 29, 2005)

1. I heard eating eggs is bad if I am injured.  Is that true?  I got a cut at the back of my hand size of the surface of a piece of corn.

2. I get bruises on my knuckles every week.  What is an affordable diet for a fast recovery?


----------



## Zereh (May 29, 2005)

Vitamins K, E &  C and zinc are all important for healing. 

Doctors have been known to give big doses of Vit K to patients to help prevent post-surgery bruising, it also promotes blood clotting and helps prevent bleeding.

Vit C helps strengthen the skin tissue around your blood vessels and helps battle bruises.

Vitamin E may help in restoring vascular integrity and heal bruises.

Zinc has long been known to help with wound healing and probably would help bruising as well.


Z


----------



## cyberian (May 29, 2005)

Okay, thanks!

But I am not good in science.  There for I don't know what common and affordable food contains what.  Which common food contains those vitamins and zinc (Vitamins K, E & C and zinc).

I think I only know that orange has a lot of vitamin C.


----------



## Rob Babcock (May 29, 2005)

Berries are far better sources of Vitamin C than oranges. So are bell peppers- if I recall correctly, red peppers have 50X the 'C as an orange! Cherries are very high in vitamin C, too. Aside from that, the above suggestions are good ones.

A good multivitamin is relatively cheap and an excellent way to supplement your regular intake. I'd also suggest that nothing will speed your healing better than fish oil- it's a more powerful anti-inflammatory than most NSAID's, without the dangerous side effects (eg liver damage). The only downside is that you must take it for weeks to get full benefits, but fish oil is also fantastic for your heart. Clinical research indicates that high fish oil intake can cut your risk of sudden cardiac death by 50%.  It's even been shown to improve memory and mental functioin, fight allergies and improve sleep.  Just be sure to take something that's _pharmaceutical grade_, lest you ingest PCBs and toxic metals.  iHerb.com is a great source for affordable fish oil.  I use their _RX Omega_, at $15 per 120 caps.


----------



## cyberian (May 29, 2005)

I don't take drugs.  I prefer taking all the vitamin and zinc out of food.

I need something that starts working right away rather than something that only starts working if I take it for a few weeks.

Something tells me this fish oil thing is going to taste really nasty...

By the way, anyone know a site where I can go to check which food carries with vitamins and how much of it?


----------



## luvs (May 29, 2005)

nothing is going to work right away, cyberian. that's a given. you need to eat a consistantly healthy, vitamin-rich diet and take vitamins. nothing is gonna change overnight if you're depleted in a vitamin or mineral.
my dietician has me on Promod (protein powder) to re-build the muscle i lost when i got sick. i mix it into my tube feeds. it took a long time for that to work, but now i have a lot of muscle definition that i didn't have before. it promotes healing after certain injuries or weight loss.


----------



## Rob Babcock (May 29, 2005)

Actually, pharmaceutical grade fish oil has virtually no smell at all and is generally sold in gelcaps, so there's no taste of any kind. With the regular cheapo drugstore types you will burp up a nasty fish taste, but that's not the case with the good stuff.

If by drugs you're referring to vitamins, I don't think you have to worry about that. Vitamin supplements are very safe and have no ill side effects when taken in proper doses. If you stick to reputable companies, you'll find safety and purity is pretty high. Some are more bioavailable than others, but all are safe for you. The best are actually naturally harvested.

As for nutritional info, there's a lot of sources, but Google is probably the easiest. Just type in "nutritional info" or some variation thereof.

As Luv's says, don't expect miracles right away. You'll have to increase your intake of vitamins and mineral for a few weeks before your body has replaced its stockpiles to the point where you'll begin to reap the benefits. Unfortunately, much of modern food is nutritionally empty- foods rich in white flour and refined sugar typically provide almost no nutrional value at all and are just empy calories. Even some very healthy fruits and vegetables are less nutritous than they used to be as the soil is increasingly depleted of mineral. Chromium, for instance, is only present in a plant if it's present in the soil, and it rarely is.

No matter how healthy you try to eat, chances are you'll still benefit from a good multivitamin. The cost certainly isn't high, usually just pennies per day. Do take care, though, to buy vitamins that don't contain iron if you have children in the house. Iron poisoning is a common problem in children.


----------



## cyberian (May 29, 2005)

Here is the thing: If I need prescriptions or any type of doctor's authority to take something, or have to get it over-the-counter, I automatically reject it. I don't trust these 'few-years' research and conclusions.

I don't take any 'pills' unless my life is seriously at risk.

I will trust transgenetic/GM food though.

I'll search for food that contains the above vitamins. I don't care how much more I am missing out. I am not a fan of popping in doctor aurthorised/over-the-counter pills. Just think of me as a vitamin Amish.

EDIT: And what about the egg?  Some of the vitamins I researched can be found in egg.  But I heard some thing about not eating eggs while injured.


----------



## luvs (May 30, 2005)

cyberian, that's the first i've heard about eggs being bad for you after an injury. i even searched the internet and couldn't find a thing about it. i know my dietician encourages me to eat them, saying they are the most complete form of protein available.
it just doesn't make much sense if you think about it.
eggs are loaded with vitamins, fat, and amino acids, which are of course the building blocks of protein.
where did you hear such a thing?


----------



## cyberian (May 30, 2005)

Come to think about it, you are right.

I forgot where I heard it from.  Maybe from some kind of hardcore vegetarian.  

I also heard that eating sour (acidic?) food while injured will cause the recovered skin to be darker.  Is that true?  I do notice some dark areas on my skin where there once was an injury, and I love sour food.


----------



## luvs (May 30, 2005)

i don't know about that one, cyb. 
once again, i'm skeptical. 
you might look into getting a dietician. insurance covers mine. they're very helpful and knowledgable. i've had one since 2000, and my new one helped me gain 36 pounds.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 5, 2005)

LUVS

Vitamin C is good for bruising and preventing vericose veins.
I take a product called Emergen-C its a powder that you mix with water it has a lot of B vitamins and the C is 1000 miligrams I take one every night before bed.Also if people are getting sick around me I will take it up to 3-4 times a day I  dont get sick it is great to take on a plane as the the air is recirculated with all the germs people bring.My brother always gets sick from being on a plane but I never do.Go figure.


----------



## luvs (Jun 6, 2005)

jpm, i've taken vitamin c before, when i was 14, after i read that it clears up colds. i took several and put myself on bedrest and my cold was gone in one day.


----------

